# [Alli] Hordenkiller Freuen sich über unterstützung!



## Kono (3. Juli 2007)

Huhu!

Wir, die HordenKiller vom Realm Wrathbringer freuen uns immer über neue Member, egal welcher Rasse, Klasse oder Lvl! Bei uns ist jeder Willkommen, der Spaß am spielen und ab und an beim helfen hat. Lvlmäßig sind wir bunt gemischt, haben etliche 70er, aber auch viele zwischen 50-69, und ne Menge an 20-49iger playern, also solltet ihr auf jeden fall jmd. finden mit dem ihr lvln könnt oder einige Inzen unsicher machen könnt. Des öfteren ist der Name auch mal Programm, besonders dann wenn die N00bs der Horde mal wieder meinen, in kleinen gruppen auf lowies gehen zu müssen, wie in Stranglethorn öfters mal^^ (nein ich bin überhaupt nich gehässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wir verfügen über eine eigene website (hordenkiller.hp4c.de) und selbstverständlich über einen wappenrock. Einen festen TS Server suchen wir noch, haben im moment aber gute Aussichten auf einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer uns beitreten möchte, oder nähere Infos brauch, oder sich einfach mal bei uns umgucken will, Kann sich gerne im Game bei Kono oder Scôtty melden, aber auch unsere anderen Member können und werden euch gerne inviten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Martin (Kono)


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juli 2007)

es werden sich garantiert viele melden.Warum?
1.Grunder Name.Hordenkiller?Sehr akzeptabel!
2.Grund:Server?Du hast nichtmal reingeschrieben auf welchem Realm/Server ihr seid... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (6. Juli 2007)

Na dass is nu nachgetragen^^ oder is dir der name der Partnergilde etwa lieber? GNoMercy^^


----------



## Sothor (8. Juli 2007)

krass Hordekiller,was ein name O.o kreativität pur /ironie off


----------



## Kono (8. Juli 2007)

Sothor schrieb:


> krass Hordekiller,was ein name O.o kreativität pur /ironie off


rofl "Blutraben" zeugt auch nich grade von genialität^^ und trotzdem heul ich dir net die hucke voll -.- horde... armselig bis aufs letzte...


----------

